# introducing 13wk pup to timid/agressive 6yr old dog



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hi i'm new*
Joined because i wanted some outside advise on my problem  so any advise will be a great help 

I have a 6yr old long haired chihuahua called foxy who i bought from a breeder about 2 years ago, he's VERY timid and acts agressivly towards strangers and other dogs out of fear.
I figured this is down to him not being properly socialised and never having been taken out of his run whilst he was a stud.

The problem here is we just got a 13 wk puppy called lola, she's a jack russell X Chihuahua, and she's very bouncy and playful.
She barks non stop at foxy cause she wants to play but foxy reacts really badly growling, snapping and occasionally biting if she gets too close (he hasn't hurt her so i don't think he's biting hard just warning her really)
But he's terrified of her and can't be anywhere near her without cowering then going into the same aggressive behaviour.

I'm by no means a dog expert so I'm not sure what the best method is for sorting out this problem, i'd really love for them to get along or at least for them to stop barking and snapping at each other!

HELP!!!?:confused1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gloomygurl said:


> *Hi i'm new*
> Joined because i wanted some outside advise on my problem  so any advise will be a great help
> 
> I have a 6yr old long haired chihuahua called foxy who i bought from a breeder about 2 years ago, he's VERY timid and acts agressivly towards strangers and other dogs out of fear.
> ...


Hes past probably wouldnt have helped if he was previously kept on the property for 4 years before you got him in a run. However if he was used succesfully for stud which I assume he was from what you have said he cant be a total disaster with other dogs I would have thought seeing as shes a girl too. If she constantly barks at him and wont leave him be thats more likely the reason he snaps at her. He sounds if anything in awe of her. He obviously has a go at putting her in her in her place. A dog wont usually seriousaly go after a bitch with intent to injure. Maybe hes trying appeasement avoidence tactics and when she doesnt quit reverts to warning her off. If she wont quit and hes not a strong enough personality to tell her where to get off then you will have to step in and do it for him.

Have you got a dog crate where you can put her when she gets too much. If not I would suggest you get one an crate train her. This way you have somewhere to put her and give him a break but at the same time they can still be in the same area and see each other and should then hopefully start getting used to being together. You may find that this will be enough to get them to accept each other. Another thing you can try when it settles down a bit is to have her out the crate but have her on a lead and get them used to being in the same vacinity but with her under control. You can then just leave the lead on like a drag line so if she starts to get a bit much and annoy him then you have control and can get her to leave him and sit and be calm.
If she persists I would then use the crate and leave her in there for 10 mins until shes calmed down again. If you havent or dont want to get a crate you could remove her to the kitchen. However I think a crate would be the best way to go. Hope this might give you some ideas.


----------



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks sounds like really good advice!
We've just bought a crate off of ebay because we had thought that might give poor foxy a break lol
I've been struggling with foxy for a while now he's scared of everything! the smallest bang sends him running and he sits cowering until he knows its ok  he also snaps at people he doesn't know and other dogs, i know full well how lovely he is and i just wish i had the knowledge to train him properly so he can enjoy people and other dogs!
Thanks again for the advice


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

I have to ask why you got a young puppy, at an obnoxious age  , when you own a dog-dog reactive dog  This is going to be much harder for all.

You need to get some professional help in here with your fearful adult - he is behaviourally mature so a vet check and COAPE/APBC referral is essential.

You need to get your puppy into a well run off leash socialisation class asap as growing up and being exposed, during her critical socialisation period, to a fearful adult is very likely to impact her social development.

Good idea to crate train both your adult and new puppy as its a great management tool and, when done correctly, an excellent conditioned calmer. Here is more on crate training in a kind and gradual way: Calming Your Cerrrrraaaazzzzzy Canine: Crate for Calm « pawsitive dogs

I really wish you the very best of luck


----------



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice .
Well to be honest I had hoped exposing him to a playful dog that wouldn't be scared of him would eventually (over time) help him understand that other dogs aren't so scary after all, perhaps a mistake? But I had hoped it would help :| 

I'll look into socialisation classes for Lola asap, I'm not sure what the other class for the older dog is? But I have been wanting to get some help with him. He truly is the love of my life and I just want him to he happy


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I WAS going to ask the same question as Tripod...Why get a puppy when your existing Dog is Aggressive to other Dogs?  Really not fair on the puppy if your older Dog attacks her. And also it could make you puppy anti-dog too i.e She'll either be scared of other Dogs or attack other Dogs through fear AND end up with EXACTLY the SAME problems that Foxy as now... Remember puppie's learn from older Dogs so she may copy the behaviour.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How do they get on when they go out on walks together? that's usually a good way to socialise them with each other as it's a pleasurable thing for both of them.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

gloomygurl said:


> thanks sounds like really good advice!
> We've just bought a crate off of ebay because we had thought that might give poor foxy a break lol
> I've been struggling with foxy for a while now he's scared of everything! the smallest bang sends him running and he sits cowering until he knows its ok  he also snaps at people he doesn't know and other dogs, i know full well how lovely he is and i just wish i had the knowledge to train him properly so he can enjoy people and other dogs!
> Thanks again for the advice


Please don't be upset. Everything you've done has been in your dogs best interests.

If its any comfort, when I bring a puppy into the house my other bitches usually hate it or are frightened of it. They get over it as I'm sure your older dog will in time.

The crate training will help, as suggested, as will enroling them both in suitable training classes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gloomygurl said:


> Thanks for the advice .
> Well to be honest I had hoped exposing him to a playful dog that wouldn't be scared of him would eventually (over time) help him understand that other dogs aren't so scary after all, perhaps a mistake? But I had hoped it would help :|
> 
> I'll look into socialisation classes for Lola asap, I'm not sure what the other class for the older dog is? But I have been wanting to get some help with him. He truly is the love of my life and I just want him to he happy


In a way your assumption can be correct. A calm non agressive stable dog can help a nervous fearful dog. One of mine was fearful when younger and walked with a calm stable dog you could see a difference, however if he met up with another fearful nervous dog it would then set him off or a very boisterous in his face dog could too.

My youngest is a very stable non agressive dog and we have been helping a fear agressive dog at training who reacted to other dogs and its helped him enourmously. So in theory the thought behind getting him a friend to help him come out of his shell and have a role model was probably on the right track to a degree. It would have been better to maybe adopt and older sound dog to help him but as you said you have little experience so you wouldnt have known that so directly its not your fault you did the best you could with the experience you had.

My boy really reacted to the last new one at first even though she was laid back and non reactive with him it was probably someone new invading his space. I did the things that I told you to do and he soon settled down and they absolutely love each other now.

Just dont let her bother or push him as I said just establish a routine and be consistent and if she starts to bother him like all pups do they often dont know when to quit. Just give him the space he needs by stepping in and removing her if necessary.


----------



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 
You've all been a great help.
Obviously I would have got an older dog had I of known the way to do things by the book so to speak but I'm just working on what has worked for people I know etc so please remember this before making me feel like an idiot lol.
I love my dogs dearly and only want the best for them, it's only been three days since I got the pup and things are improving, they can sit on the bed a fair distance away from each other if pup is calm, and my older dog isn't snapping so much at her when she barks/chases him and she also is giving up alot faster and realising he's not interested!
When the crate arrives we'll gradually phase pup into being in there and fingers crossed they'll be fine together in a month or so 
I'm looking into classes as we speak and can't wait to get them started 
It will be hard but I can already see improvement 
Thanks so much everyone :thumbup:


----------



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

Malmum said:


> How do they get on when they go out on walks together? that's usually a good way to socialise them with each other as it's a pleasurable thing for both of them.


As Lola is only 13wks we haven't taken her out yet but she's allowed out tomorrow so we'll try it out 
I've walked my older dog with a lurcher before and they're happy to walk alongside each other although they don't really interact.
Wish us luck for the walk tomorrow (if it's not snowing like the news says it will!!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gloomygurl said:


> Thanks guys
> You've all been a great help.
> Obviously I would have got an older dog had I of known the way to do things by the book so to speak but I'm just working on what has worked for people I know etc so please remember this before making me feel like an idiot lol.
> I love my dogs dearly and only want the best for them, it's only been three days since I got the pup and things are improving, they can sit on the bed a fair distance away from each other if pup is calm, and my older dog isn't snapping so much at her when she barks/chases him and she also is giving up alot faster and realising he's not interested!
> ...


Im really glad you can see an improvement already. It does sound promising now. Once they are completely settled im sure she will give him confidence. Let us know how your getting on.


----------



## gloomygurl (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi it's been a few weeks now, and strangely the older dog just decided to take to the pup one day out of the blue!
They're always playing now and the older dog is often trying to hump the puppy :| we're guessing this is dominence? But it's not at all vicious they both seem to enjoy the play fighting lol
They've even been sleeping with each other on occasion which is lovely to see 
The older dog occasionally snaps still but only with good reason!
Things are certainly looking up 
It's hard to keep them apart nowadays!
Thanks for the advice guys :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

gloomygurl said:


> Hi it's been a few weeks now, and strangely the older dog just decided to take to the pup one day out of the blue!
> They're always playing now and the older dog is often trying to hump the puppy :| we're guessing this is dominence? But it's not at all vicious they both seem to enjoy the play fighting lol
> They've even been sleeping with each other on occasion which is lovely to see
> The older dog occasionally snaps still but only with good reason!
> ...


I am so glad to hear that they have taken to each other. But I would definitely put an end to the older dog trying to hump the pup; he could seriously do her damage. She is still growing and her bones are supple. Best to either distract with a loud hand clap and a loud word like "enough" and if that doesn't work, try to stop it happening by body blocking him. It is probably not so easy to body block a dog that size, but certainly it is what I would try.

Now, I know you have read all the stuff about dogs, but every animal on the planet likes to hump, yet when a dog does it people think it is dominance! It is fun to hump, feels good, and here is a ready, warm, wiggly creature with which to share the fun. It is not dominance, it is natural, but I think your pup will suffer if it is allowed to continue.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im really glad they are getting on much better. I would try to curb the humping though as newfiesmum said. Apart from that they seem to be doing great. I wouldnt worry if he just verbally tells her off now and again its just his way of telling her enough. As long as he just does it occasionally and she heeds the warning then its fine puppies have to learn their manners.


----------

